# 622's arrived!!!!



## sunfire01 (Feb 7, 2006)

I just talked to a local retailer and he got 3 622's in today and expects more Tuesday and he said the week after next (20th - 24th) he will have unlimited amount available, so the 21st install dates should stay solid.

Jason


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Good news Jason.. THanks for posting it the river is starting to flow.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Note to self: Find friendly retailer. Beg.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Guess it will be time to call my retailer again this coming week...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Note to others: Wait until I get mine.
That way we're not fighting over the same receiver.


----------



## IamtheEggman (Sep 21, 2004)

Note to others
Wait until James gets his so he can tell us how it works


----------



## rickc (Oct 7, 2005)

IamtheEggman said:


> Note to others
> Wait until James gets his so he can tell us how it works


Don't you mean; Tell us *IF* it works.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

:thats:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Scott already posted exhausting review.


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

So, where's this exhaustive review posted?

BTW, I recieved a response to an email I sent to Dish CS last week:
"Thank you for your email. I apologize for the delayed response and for the inconvenience. Please be advised that the 622 receiver is going to be installed by our technician on 2/28 between 12 noon to 5pm. This decision was made due to repeat technical problems experienced when this option was allowed. We made the professional installation mandatory to benefit the majority of our subscribers. We apologize for any confusion or inconvenience caused by this issue."

Of course, she still didn't answer the question I had asked, which was whether my 622 would be shipped or delivered.


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

The review is here: http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=56125


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> Scott already posted exhausting review.


Well, more like a first peek. I waited a day or two after getting my 211 before posting anything about it because I wanted to give it the once over more than once before giving an opinion.

I look forward to a more comprehensive review ... something on the scale of Mark Lamutt's review of the 942. That level of detail doesn't come from a few hours of operation.

Charlie said it - Jeff said it - I'll say it: "Good things come to those who wait."


----------



## IamtheEggman (Sep 21, 2004)

From Scotts review it sounds like the 622 is a pretty nice piece of equipment. I can't wait till alot of posters put it thru the works. It sounds like my 921 will be no more come April 1st


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

James Long said:


> Well, more like a first peek. I waited a day or two after getting my 211 before posting anything about it because I wanted to give it the once over more than once before giving an opinion.
> 
> I look forward to a more comprehensive review ... something on the scale of Mark Lamutt's review of the 942. That level of detail doesn't come from a few hours of operation.
> 
> Charlie said it - Jeff said it - I'll say it: "Good things come to those who wait."


The way I say it is, "Scott got one already, and you didn't!" There isn't a correlation between waiting and getting good things. Sometimes, "Good things come to those who wait." Other times (using a similar platitude), "The early bird catches the worm".

Empty platitudes are just that, empty! You use a lot of them.

It appears you want to wait, and by this post, you want everyone else to wait longer:



James Long said:


> Note to others: Wait until I get mine.
> That way we're not fighting over the same receiver.


That is worded as a joke, but it is also offensive that a moderator would even jokingly suggest such a thing to us. There is usually a grain of correlation between statements like that and how a person actually feels.

As far as reviews go, it doesn't hurt to report first-findings. Don't mistake a review for a tutorial. Mark's did an extensive review of the 942, but it also doubled as a tutorial. The word "review" is an evaluation and a summary. Scott did this, and it is not a tutorial. Right now, the 622 review is time sensitive, nobody has seen it before, and people are interested in it. If he waited for a few days before posting something and did what you said and "waited", you might have beaten him with a review. Let's be honest James, the first person that gets a 622 is going to want to post a review before everyone else, no matter which site that is.

Scott posted a review, I don't find any fault with it. Good for him!


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

IamtheEggman said:


> From Scotts review it sounds like the 622 is a pretty nice piece of equipment. I can't wait till alot of posters put it thru the works. It sounds like my 921 will be no more come April 1st


I think that the 622 will be an easy upgrade. It looks like the interface is identical to the 942, aside from a few additions. Looks like E* might have got it right this time and leveraged the stability from code base of the 942. I am looking forward to seeing a lot more posters add their two cents and review the unit too! I think it will all be good!

I Mark going to do a review of the 622? It would be nice to see it.


----------



## bluewolverine (Jan 22, 2006)

I'm fairly new to this forum, so maybe this kind of thing happens all the time... But... What happened to the rest of the postings within this thread? Scott predicted that the thread would get censored (my word, not his). Am I the only one who thinks this is monumentally offensive?

The last I saw of the thread in its original form was some moderator making some kind of threat to shut it down (I'd quote his exact words except they are no longer accessible). All I can say is wow, all this over tv


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Ok.. first off.. the thread was not censored. It was split and then cleaned up. the rathole that was removed from the orginal thread was later deleted to avoid further rock throwing. This type of things happens occassional and is unavoidable. 

1) Jeff split the thread on request of the user.
2) The split thread with the rock throwing was later removed by an admin. I did not remove it. It was removed becase it could only continue the rock throwing and as moderators there is only so much we can comment on. 

As to making a threat.. I made no threat just a warning and it came from me to try and prevent the direction the thread was going. As a group we try and avoid name calling and game playing and that is all I am saying on this matter here. If you want to discuss this matter further. Please take it off line with me or another other admin or moderator. I would be happy to discuss this issue.


----------



## bluewolverine (Jan 22, 2006)

I believe censorship (I stand by that characterization) is important enough to be discussed in the light of day. If you choose not to, I'll pass thank you very much.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

jsanders said:


> That is worded as a joke, but it is also offensive that a moderator would even jokingly suggest such a thing to us. There is usually a grain of correlation between statements like that and how a person actually feels.


I'm sorry - it was only a joke. Trying to lighten the mood a little as everyone clamors over getting theirs. I doubt if anyone here is begging from the retailer I would beg from - so I'm not really stopping anyone from getting their own 622. (Whether or not my begging paid off is my business.  )



jsanders said:


> Scott posted a review, I don't find any fault with it. Good for him!


Agreed. He got a box, installed it and posted his reactions. That's good. Congratulations.


bluewolverine said:


> What happened to the rest of the postings within this thread?


This forum is run with a set of guidelines that doesn't allow people to bash each other. The thread got out of hand. Enough said about that.

This is DBSTalk - we are here to talk about DBS. This is the 622 support forum - specifically created to support users of the 622, to help them figure out how to connect and use their 622 and plan on how to use one if they have not installed one yet. The forum description says "highly moderated". Don't be surprised when a moderator does their job.

Anyways - back to topic - Let's talk DBS.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

bluewolverine said:


> I believe censorship (I stand by that characterization) is important enough to be discussed in the light of day. If you choose not to, I'll pass thank you very much.


If you want to discuss this further then, open it up in forum support.. I am not the one that removed the thread and you are hijacking this one again.

No more hijacking of this thread.. If you have forum support issues they go in the forum.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Sunfire01,

To your original post and to get this thread (again) back on topic... I find the recent announcements of available 622s to be encouraging, so I plan on calling my local retailer next week to see if they have gotten any in yet. I've been trying not to harass them on a daily basis and give them a chance to catch up with all the new Dish offers and info.

But with some encouraging news of availability, hopefully it will mean I have a shot at getting one soon too. Mainly been waiting in the wings to see what happens while I was making a budget decision... and I think I'm about ready to pounce.


----------



## sbuko (Jan 10, 2006)

sunfire01 said:


> I just talked to a local retailer and he got 3 622's in today and expects more Tuesday and he said the week after next (20th - 24th) he will have unlimited amount available, so the 21st install dates should stay solid.
> 
> Jason


Ok. So back to the point of the thread.

Jason, when you chatted with the local retailer, when he stated that he would have an unlimited amount available after the 24th, did he imply that you could lease a 622 through him as an existing customer.

My talk with a local retailer here in ATL gave me the impression that he couldn't help an existing customer. However, he even admitted that he was not sure how it was going to work yet.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

sbuko said:


> My talk with a local retailer here in ATL gave me the impression that he couldn't help an existing customer. However, he even admitted that he was not sure how it was going to work yet.


I can't speak for all scenarios... but I was talking with the same local retailer that originally setup my initial Dish install several years ago. From various comments in other threads, I have gathered that your original installer could upgrade you as an existing customer without problem... but there has been no definitive answers to what if your original installer is out of business or you want to pick a different local for some reason.

I haven't tested those waters... but apparently going back to my original installer is within the rules.


----------



## sunfire01 (Feb 7, 2006)

sbuko said:


> Ok. So back to the point of the thread.
> 
> Jason, when you chatted with the local retailer, when he stated that he would have an unlimited amount available after the 24th, did he imply that you could lease a 622 through him as an existing customer.
> 
> My talk with a local retailer here in ATL gave me the impression that he couldn't help an existing customer. However, he even admitted that he was not sure how it was going to work yet.


No he said I could buy one but not lease, so I'll have to wait for dish to send me mine

Jason


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Long time sponsor of this forum, Dish Depot, has listed they are shipping limited quantities of the 622 now as well.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Not sure why anyone would buy one. You still have to pay receiver fees on top of the purchase price.


----------



## RonS (Feb 3, 2006)

I just got off the phone with my retailer. He has one on its way to him now and he says it is for me. We scheduled an install date for Monday the 20th (my next day off and available).


Since I now have only non HD and single tuner receivers this will be great. I am replacing two 508's and one of my two 510's with two 622's and one 625. He said I may have to wait for the 2nd 622 as he will only promise me one for now.


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

Seems like the only people getting the 622's now are the ones who went through local channels... maybe I should have done that...

Has anyone gotten their 622 who ordered it directly through Dish?


----------



## Red Dwarf (Aug 25, 2002)

Just got off the phone the Dish and the story has changed. I was told twice by two different CSRs the 622 shipped on the 4th. Now I told it was shipped on the 12th and it will take 7 to 10 business days to arrive. I'm scheduled for install on the 22nd. Dish is cutting this close. I hope this time they are telling the truth.

PS when I was told it was shipped on the 4th is it lying or incompetence?:nono2:

It just showed up on 2/15. So I guess they were telling the truth the last time. Thank you Dish!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Confusion.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Red Dwarf said:


> PS when I was told it was shipped on the 4th is it lying or incompetence?:nono2:


I believe the vast majority of CSR's, honestly, and in good faith, tell you what is on the screen in front of them. Doesn't mean the CSR is either lying or incompetent. Just means the information in the system may not be correct.


----------



## dragon762 (Feb 1, 2006)

My 622 arrived this morning at 9:30 via UPS. The sticker on the box said 2-day air. 

My install date is 2/21, but may try to set it up myself. 

Can I connect it and verify that I can see all 3 sats ( 110, 119, 61.5) without any activation???

If I can see all of the sats and have good signal strength should I wait for installer to activate the unit?

I have a sw64 that is severals years old (I installed it with my 6000). I was hoping the installer would put in something newer.


----------



## sunfire01 (Feb 7, 2006)

dragon762 said:


> My 622 arrived this morning at 9:30 via UPS. The sticker on the box said 2-day air.
> 
> My install date is 2/21, but may try to set it up myself.
> 
> ...


did you order your 622 from dish or retailer? when did you order?

Jason


----------



## dragon762 (Feb 1, 2006)

I ordered from Dish about 6:30 am est on 2/1/06


----------



## sunfire01 (Feb 7, 2006)

dragon762 said:


> I ordered from Dish about 6:30 am est on 2/1/06


did you already get your empty box from dish to return your old receiver? did you get a tracking number for the 622?


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Mine was delivered yesterday. I have it connected, but not yet activated, will do that later today.
Ordered at 10AM/EST on 2/1.
Did not receive any tracking number.
Install is _scheduled_ for 2/28
I have not received the "return boxes." I have 2 301's being returned for credit @ $25.00/ea.


----------



## arundc (Jan 14, 2006)

kdg454 said:


> Mine was delivered yesterday. I have it connected, but not yet activated, will do that later today.
> Ordered at 10AM/EST on 2/1.
> Did not receive any tracking number.
> Install is _scheduled_ for 2/28
> I have not received the "return boxes." I have 2 301's being returned for credit @ $25.00/ea.


How did you manage the get the receiver prior to the install date? I am getting different responses from the CSR. This morning I called, they said the installer will be bringing the rcvr. I just got off the phone again and now they tell me the 622 rcvr was shipped out to me on the 13th (takes 7-10 days to arrive) and my install date is 2/21. They said they don't have a UPS tracking # available.

I just wish they would give a straight answer the first time.  Any way to confirm?


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

arundc said:


> How did you manage the get the receiver prior to the install date? I am getting different responses from the CSR. This morning I called, they said the installer will be bringing the rcvr. I just got off the phone again and now they tell me the 622 rcvr was shipped out to me on the 13th (takes 7-10 days to arrive) and my install date is 2/21. They said they don't have a UPS tracking # available.
> 
> I just wish they would give a straight answer the first time.  Any way to confirm?


All I can tell you is what happened. I called Dish on Monday (2/13) and the CSR in HD Tech Support told me all of the orders placed on 2/1 had shipped, some on Friday, and the balance on Monday. He could not provide a tracking number.
Yours should arrive today.
I told him I had not received my "return" boxes yet, and he said he would re-send them.
As I said, this is what I was told, which turned out to be accurate, as the unit arrived yesterday afternoon, 2nd day UPS, which meant it would have shipped on Friday.
When I spoke with my local installer, which was about 10 days ago, he did not know whether the units would ship to the installer, or the consumer. He told me if I received it sooner than the scheduled install date of 2/28, to call him, and he would do the install sooner. I'm waiting to hear back from him now.
I connected the receiver yesterday, but have not activated it. I need the installer to come out, run the TV2 feed, and connect a 2nd feed for the 921 which is being moved from where the 622 is going.
I could probably call and have the 622 activated myself, but I need the other work done, and also need the 2 301's deactivated, and the WO closed, so I just prefer to wait for the installer to do it all at once.


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

Back when I placed my order I was told that it would be brought to the house by the installer. Since then I've been reluctant to call because I was afraid of jinxing my 2/21 install date. But with others saying that they are receiving the units prior to install I called today. The rep told me that if Dish is installing it will be brought. If it is another company that Dish contracts with it's shipped to the residence first. Does this jive with anyone else's experience?


----------



## twohourride (Nov 4, 2003)

Got mine installed this morning...I could have had it last Thursday, but was busy. Very nice PQ compared to my old D* HD receiver. I'll try to post more later as I learn the system.


----------



## arundc (Jan 14, 2006)

kdg454 said:


> All I can tell you is what happened. I called Dish on Monday (2/13) and the CSR in HD Tech Support told me all of the orders placed on 2/1 had shipped, some on Friday, and the balance on Monday. He could not provide a tracking number.
> Yours should arrive today......


Thanks kdg454. I will look out for the package once I get home from work. My guess is UPS won't leave the package at the front door. But atleast I know what's happening. Does HD Tech Support have access to the installer contact information? I asked CSR and they said they don't know. Like you, if possible, I'd like to also move the install date closer vs on the 21st.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

arundc said:


> Thanks kdg454. I will look out for the package once I get home from work. My guess is UPS won't leave the package at the front door. But atleast I know what's happening. Does HD Tech Support have access to the installer contact information? I asked CSR and they said they don't know. Like you, if possible, I'd like to also move the install date closer vs on the 21st.


I'm fairly certain Support does not have access to, or does not provide the information for the installer contact assigned to your install.
If you have a local installer, who is available earlier, call Dish, and get your Work Order number. With that, your local installer should be able to pick-up the install.
btw, mine was left at the door, but I have a "signature-on-file" with UPS, which allows them to leave items.


----------



## steelhorse (Apr 27, 2004)

Mine is at my house. My son just called me after school. They just left it at the front door. I will install it and attempt to activate it when I get home. I already have a superdish and a 61.5 dish
I am replacing a 311 and 811. I will bring the 311 cable to it for the second cable and I can make up the other cable myself to feed tv2.
Someone here said that the new hd channels come from 129. I thought you couldn't get 129 in the east. This info was from the csr they spoke with. Of course, we all know those stories change like the weather. 
I am in northeast maryland. Oh well, I will find out this evening!


----------



## arundc (Jan 14, 2006)

kdg454 said:


> I'm fairly certain Support does not have access to, or does not provide the information for the installer contact assigned to your install.
> If you have a local installer, who is available earlier, call Dish, and get your Work Order number. With that, your local installer should be able to pick-up the install.
> btw, mine was left at the door, but I have a "signature-on-file" with UPS, which allows them to leave items.


kdg, this just in.... I called Dish Tech Support just now (good 10 min chat...was very informative) and they tell me the 622 is being delivered by the installer on the install date which is 2/21. Follows along the line that *cebbigh* said above, just not sure who is doing the install for me: Dish or a Subcontractor. Honestly, I don't mind the wait but its the wrong information that's being given by the CSRs each time one calls is what is annoying.

I'll just see what happens. If it comes sooner, all the better...its just a few days away anyway. Finally looking fwd to HDTV... thanks again!


----------



## arundc (Jan 14, 2006)

arundc said:


> kdg, this just in.... I called Dish Tech Support just now (good 10 min chat...was very informative) and they tell me the 622 is being delivered by the installer on the install date which is 2/21. Follows along the line that *cebbigh* said above, just not sure who is doing the install for me: Dish or a Subcontractor. Honestly, I don't mind the wait but its the wrong information that's being given by the CSRs each time one calls is what is annoying.
> 
> I'll just see what happens. If it comes sooner, all the better...its just a few days away anyway. Finally looking fwd to HDTV... thanks again!


Ahhh, my wife just said the 622 came in today a little while ago. UPS 2-day delivery. Dish needs to seriously look at FIXING their customer logs/information that they diseminate to their customers. Geeez.

KDG, ignore what I said earlier and sorry for the confusion!  Now I am calling Dish to reschedule the install date....


----------



## spdmonkey (Feb 5, 2006)

Got my 622 today via UPS for a scheduled 2/21 install. I got the box for the return of a 6000 on Monday 2 days ago. I would like to go ahead and install it myself. I am in Central Ohio and have a Dish 500 and a dish pointed at 61.5 all fed thru a SW64. Do I need anything else? Must I get a new dish installed? I can run additional cables for tv2 as its gonna be hard to talk any installer into that with my current house. Are there any things I should know? I have installed about 10 systems over the years for myself and others, but have not done an install with any new receivers since the dish 500 made its presence.

I coughed up the 6000 as the csr let me lease a 622 and I was already leasing an 811 in addition to the 6000 that I owned outright. Supposedly i can't lease them both, but now that its here I'm feeling pretty good. I hope to purchase a 211 for the bedroom.

dave
continuous Dish customer since 06/1996


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

spdmonkey said:


> ... I would like to go ahead and install it myself. I am in Central Ohio and have a Dish 500 and a dish pointed at 61.5 all fed thru a SW64. Do I need anything else? Must I get a new dish installed? I can run additional cables for tv2 as its gonna be hard to talk any installer into that with my current house. Are there any things I should know? ...


You can go ahead and do that, however, if you want to wait, you can probably get the installer to set you up with a DishProPlus LNB or DishProPlus switch, which would mean you could get away with that single cable and a DishProPlus seperator at the ViP-622. If you want to go ahead and run that second cable though, everything should work.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

arundc said:


> Ahhh, my wife just said the 622 came in today a little while ago. UPS 2-day delivery. Dish needs to seriously look at FIXING their customer logs/information that they diseminate to their customers. Geeez.
> 
> KDG, ignore what I said earlier and sorry for the confusion!  Now I am calling Dish to reschedule the install date....


My installer called back, I gave him the WO#, and he'll be here at 10AM tomorrow, instead of the originally scheduled 2/28 install date.
He's going to activate the 622, run the cable for its TV2, move the 921, and connect a second feed to the 921. (it's going where an 811 is now)
Installer said it's all covered by the "included standard professional installation."
I'm leaving my SAT's at 110/119/61.5 for now.....see what happens later.
I use OTA for DT's, so even if my local DT's end up on 129, they'd just be a back-up. No matter how good MPEG4 turns out to be, it still won't be better than the uncompressed off-air signal. At best, it could only be as good, which IMO is doubtful.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

True.. but it would allow you to record to Local HDs at the same time. Heck you could do three.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

All the people who are getting the ViP622s the last few days well in advance of their scheduled installation appointments... tends to lend credibility to the delayed installations being less about the hardware and more about getting installers to sign up for the jobs.

In other words... Dish seems to be doing a better job of getting the hardware out to folks than we would have been led to believe this time last week.


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

My son just found a dish box on front step coming home from school. It does indeed contain a 622. So much for what they told me about it coming with the installer. Now I need to decide if I want to wait till 2/21 or install it myself. Will probably wait for the installer because I am scheduled to get a second dish because the 1000 isn't doing the job on 110, 119, 129. Will try to move the date up.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Seems like everyone got their 622 today. I ordered on the morning of 2/1 and did not receive any nice packages today.  

Has everyone that ordered from Dish on 2/1 received their receiver?

Chuck


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I wouldn't say EVERYONE received their order from 2/1 - but there do seem to be a lot of boxes on doorsteps today.


----------



## sharper540 (Feb 2, 2006)

I ordered on the morning of 2/1 and I have not received mine either!


----------



## steelhorse (Apr 27, 2004)

Hooked up my 622, had it activated. As someone said, you can't get 129 where I live so the csr canceled the dish 1000. She then turned it all on. Very painless!
Oh, the unit is much faster in all modes, and must have a more sensitive ota tuner. It picked up 10 more ota then I was getting with my 811!
So far, so good. 
Just playing with my harmony 880 to get it the way I want it.
Enjoy.


----------



## webzar (Feb 4, 2006)

My VIP622 came this afternoon. I assume the installer will bring the dish 1000.
For those that are interested in what you receive with a VIP 622...

Box contents: 
*** The orange color box must be in honor of Texas winning the Rose Bowl  ***
622 PVR
2 Remotes (Blue & Green)
Manual package
2 quick reference guides (Blue & Green)
User manual
Privacy notice
Location labels
Package 1
phone cord (20 ft?)
AV cable (L/R audio, composite video)
Coax cable (6 ft?)
4 batteries
Cable package 2
RF antenna
Coax cable (6 ft)
S-Video cable (6 ft)
coax attenuator (#122698)
4 batteries
DP Plus Separator (#123524)

Other interesting info: There is already a VIP 622 configuration for the Harmony 880 remote on the Harmony website.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

HDMe said:


> All the people who are getting the ViP622s the last few days well in advance of their scheduled installation appointments... tends to lend credibility to the delayed installations being less about the hardware and more about getting installers to sign up for the jobs.
> 
> In other words... Dish seems to be doing a better job of getting the hardware out to folks than we would have been led to believe this time last week.


I know the installers in my area are still waiting to receive the Dish1000's for their scheduled installs.


----------



## R_Childress (Jan 4, 2006)

Got mine today, installed and activated. Totally Painless. Works GREAT so far.
Blows my 921 out of the water!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

:welcome_s R_Childress. 

Hope you stick around. Feel freel to give your impressiongs.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

kdg454 said:


> I know the installers in my area are still waiting to receive the Dish1000's for their scheduled installs.


Not funny in a laughing kind of way... but wouldn't it be funny if it turned out the Dish1000s were more in short supply than the ViP622s after all the speculation of the last couple of weeks?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Would not suprise me.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

When talking with my local retailer... I did ask, and they told me that while they had installed several ViP211s they had not installed any Dish1000s... I believe they do installs here in NC and in OH as well.


----------



## dmjung (May 9, 2004)

Mine arrived today via UPS 2nd Day Air also...scheduled for install on 2/22. What was with all the wild "known" problems that was going to slow up the roll-out?

--David


----------



## Raymond Simonian (Nov 22, 2002)

I ordered on 3/01/06 with an install scheduled of 2/28/06. I haven't received it yet. I called Dish, it has been sent but unable to verify tracking#. Perhaps I misunderstood the number, rep had an accent and some of the numbers or letters were difficult to understand.


----------



## sunfire01 (Feb 7, 2006)

Raymond Simonian said:


> I ordered on 3/01/06 with an install scheduled of 2/28/06. I haven't received it yet. I called Dish, it has been sent but unable to verify tracking#. Perhaps I misunderstood the number, rep had an accent and some of the numbers or letters were difficult to understand.


call back and get tech support, they will give you a tracking number in english


----------



## arundc (Jan 14, 2006)

webzar said:


> My VIP622 came this afternoon. I assume the installer will bring the dish 1000.
> For those that are interested in what you receive with a VIP 622...
> 
> Box contents:
> ...


So they don't include the HiDef A/V cables in the box eh? I opened my box earlier and was at first disappointed because I didn't see the HDMI cable/DVI adaptor and Component cables. I thought they were included in the box. So I called Tech Support and they said these cables/adaptors are brought over by the installer on the install date. Why not include these in the box? :nono2:

Good thing I have some extra component cables. But looking fwd to the HDMI on 2/21 when the technician shows up. They will need to still install the new DPP switch to replace the DP34 that I have sitting outside. The DP34 is hooked up to the DISH500 and DISH300 dual antennas and I already receive programming from 119, 110 and 61.5. I replaced the single tuner SDTV DVR unit (forget the model #) with the 622....ran a 2nd SAT IN cable from the next room. I hid it as much as I could and looks ok but def. not professional. It will have to do. I just didn't feel like waiting for almost a week.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Raymond Simonian said:


> I ordered on 3/01/06 with an install scheduled of 2/28/06. I haven't received it yet. I called Dish, it has been sent but unable to verify tracking#. Perhaps I misunderstood the number, rep had an accent and some of the numbers or letters were difficult to understand.


That's incredible!

First, you went into the future... then you scheduled an install date that was in the past... and now you are back in the present to post 

I know you really meant 2/1, but I couldn't resist.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

HDMe said:


> Not funny in a laughing kind of way... but wouldn't it be funny if it turned out the Dish1000s were more in short supply than the ViP622s after all the speculation of the last couple of weeks?


Sadly, I think you're on to something there, HD.
Have not seen any recent reports of any Dish1000's being installed in recent weeks.
My installer said they're 10-14 days away in the mid-west.

I activated mine tonight...very smooth, no issues at all.
Season Pass looks interesting...need to read up on it.
Also, coming off the 921, now I can set the default for the timer pads instead of it always being 1/3.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

Raymond Simonian said:


> I ordered on 3/01/06 with an install scheduled of 2/28/06. I haven't received it yet. I called Dish, it has been sent but unable to verify tracking#. Perhaps I misunderstood the number, rep had an accent and some of the numbers or letters were difficult to understand.


haha HDME, I was gonna say, you need to get back in your time machine, return to 3/1 and get all the details straight, then come back to today and wait for yourself to place the order in the first place  hahaha


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Rogueone said:


> haha HDME, I was gonna say, you need to get back in your time machine, return to 3/1 and get all the details straight, then come back to today and wait for yourself to place the order in the first place  hahaha


If I could travel in time... I think I'd get more info than just about satellite receivers!


----------



## Larry Kenney (Aug 19, 2005)

ChuckA said:


> Seems like everyone got their 622 today. I ordered on the morning of 2/1 and did not receive any nice packages today.
> 
> Has everyone that ordered from Dish on 2/1 received their receiver?
> 
> Chuck


I ordered at about 9:30 am PST on 2/1 and have an install date of 2/25. I haven't received anything yet... no ViP622 or an empty box. :nono:

Maybe tomorrow?

Larry
SF


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow, im so glad i read this, i just got mine, it bagged in a plastic bag, BTW, now i asked the CSR if i could install it myself he told me no b/c you need 2 lines coming from your dish, is that true, even if i want it on only one TV? what do you guys recommend, i only have one line should i wait or what, b/c the CSR told me you need two..And i want to have it up and runnign before this all star weekend, somone please help!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Feb 2, 2006)

Larry Kenney said:


> I ordered at about 9:30 am PST on 2/1 and have an install date of 2/25. I haven't received anything yet... no ViP622 or an empty box. :nono:
> 
> Maybe tomorrow?
> 
> ...


I suggest you call them, b/c they have tracking numbers now, i called and a great CSR told me hey yours should already be there, i was like WHat?? and then i asked somone in my house then they told me yeah somthing came, its in the other room...i suggest you all call them..


----------



## vurbano (May 15, 2004)

James Long said:


> I wouldn't say EVERYONE received their order from 2/1 - but there do seem to be a lot of boxes on doorsteps today.


I wouldnt categorize a handful of DBStalk members as "a Lot". More than 100? 200? thats peanuts IMO.


----------



## jweek (Nov 26, 2005)

vurbano said:


> I wouldnt categorize a handful of DBStalk members as "a Lot". More than 100? 200? thats peanuts IMO.


no 622 for me - "mike" from dishnetwork called yesterday and said because of "problems with the receiver" my install was "rescheduled for March 18th".


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

jweek said:


> no 622 for me - "mike" from dishnetwork called yesterday and said because of "problems with the receiver" my install was "rescheduled for March 18th".


This sounds suspicious. Why are some people receiving the 622's if there is a problem with them?


----------



## Greg L (Feb 3, 2006)

boylehome said:


> This sounds suspicious. Why are some people receiving the 622's if there is a problem with them?


Maybe the problem was not a physical problem with the receiver but rather that the installer did not have one yet. If the receiver is not there to be installed that could be a problem!


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Wow, im so glad i read this, i just got mine, it bagged in a plastic bag, BTW, now i asked the CSR if i could install it myself he told me no b/c you need 2 lines coming from your dish, is that true, even if i want it on only one TV? what do you guys recommend, i only have one line should i wait or what, b/c the CSR told me you need two..And i want to have it up and runnign before this all star weekend, somone please help!


The 622 must have 2 satellite feeds in order to operate. It makes no difference if you will be having one, or two TV's connected to it.
Depending on your LBNF/Switch setup, you may be able to use the included separator for your 2nd feed.


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

FYI, ordered a 622 direct from DISH 2/1 at 7:00AM EST. This is to replace a Dish 500 system, 5000 receiver. 

Just called Dish and got a tracking number for UPS with delivery set for tomorrow. Install is set for 2/25. I plan on hooking the 622 up to the Dish 500 LNBs, then pleading with the CSR to activate my locals and HD, so I can at least get Universal HD to watch some Olympics in HD. Wish me luck!


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

kdg454 said:


> The 622 must have 2 satellite feeds in order to operate. It makes no difference if you will be having one, or two TV's connected to it.
> Depending on your LBNF/Switch setup, you may be able to use the included separator for your 2nd feed.


That's not what I have been reading. You can use just one tuner with one feed from a dual LNB, but won't be using the full capability of the system, like no PIP, etc.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

vurbano said:


> I wouldnt categorize a handful of DBStalk members as "a Lot". More than 100? 200? thats peanuts IMO.


If 100 to 200 of our members have received their units I would consider that a lot. We're only a representative sample of the world.


----------



## arundc (Jan 14, 2006)

The ViP622 box has a DP Plus Separator packed in it. One Input/2 Sat INs. What purpose does this serve?

FYI, I currently have a DP34 switch with one SAT feed per room...getting signals from 119, 110, and 61.5. I have two SAT Ants on the roof: DISH 500 and DISH 300. Currently I am running a 25ft RG6 SAT cable from the next room into the SAT 2 Input on the 622. I can't wait a week for the installer to setup everything  . I would just like one SAT cable hookup coming from the wall vs. having to drill a 2nd hole. Now I know to do this, my DP34 has to be upgraded/replaced with a DPP44. Is this where the DP Plus Separator used on the receiver so as to split the single cable?

With my current Ant setup, do I really need a DISH1000? I am currently receiving all the HD channels just fine. I need the 61.5 feed for Int'l channels and thus the DISH 300 was setup some years ago. The installer is coming over on 2/25th, initially scheduled for 21st but I can't take time off from work that day. Is the DPP44 part of the included install?

The 622 is awesome - HD clarity is great, guide is so quick and I am slowly mastering the features. Love the new DVR functions/timers. The dual tuner is working flawlessly.

Thanks.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

arundc said:


> The ViP622 box has a DP Plus Separator packed in it. One Input/2 Sat INs. What purpose does this serve? ...
> 
> ... . I would just like one SAT cable hookup coming from the wall vs. having to drill a 2nd hole. Now I know to do this, my DP34 has to be upgraded/replaced with a DPP44. Is this where the DP Plus Separator used on the receiver so as to split the single cable?
> 
> ...


Yes, the Dish Pro Seperator will do exactly what you want, IF you get a DPP44 installed. It can take the signal from a DishProPlus LNB or Switch and allow you to run a 2 tuner receiver with a signal cable run.

As for Dish1000 vs. Dish500 + Dish300 at 6.15, depends on where your local HD channels are going to come from. If they are going to be on 129 then you'd need a Dish1000, if they are going to be on 61.5 or the new Echo X bird then you probably won't. Personally if I was you I'd have the installer out, see if he'll put in the Dish1000 (gives you 110, 119, 129), indicate you still need 61.5 for your Internationals, then hopefully you'll end up with a DPP44 switch and you'll be good to go with all 4 locations and being able to run a single cable to your 622. Keep in mind the final setup for your location will be determined by the installer, but it doesn't hurt to indicate what you want.


----------



## arundc (Jan 14, 2006)

Rob Glasser said:


> ....Personally if I was you I'd have the installer out, see if he'll put in the Dish1000 (gives you 110, 119, 129), indicate you still need 61.5 for your Internationals, then hopefully you'll end up with a DPP44 switch and you'll be good to go with all 4 locations and being able to run a single cable to your 622....


Thanks Rob! That's exactly the information I wanted to prep myself with for the installer's visit next week. I will request the Dish1000 and see if it works out.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Feb 2, 2006)

DAG said:


> That's not what I have been reading. You can use just one tuner with one feed from a dual LNB, but won't be using the full capability of the system, like no PIP, etc.


So can i or no? B/c i wanted to tape teh all star weeked stuff in Hi Def this weekend, and then when my installer comes he can add another line so it dual, and so i can use pip and stuff...


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Another delivery to report. 622 arrived today but it's useless to me without a Dish 1000 and DPP 44. Called Dish about possibily moving up the scheduled 2/23install date but they have nothing sooner available. Not really surprised given all the people wanting installs this month. 

Guess I'll have to suffer with the 6000 for another week. It's so nice to have time for a beer while I wait for the EPG to skip forward a couple hours. Darn! Chicago HD locals are up and I was hoping to watch the Daytona 500 in HD. Well, at least I'll have time to read the manual before powering up the 622.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

Read the manual?

I don't need no stinking manual! :lol:


----------



## churoval (Aug 2, 2005)

Add one more to the list of 622s received. I got my 622 dropped off by UPS today. Now I just have to wait until next Friday to get it installed. It's going to be a loooonnng week looking at that box every day.


----------



## jweek (Nov 26, 2005)

boylehome said:


> This sounds suspicious. Why are some people receiving the 622's if there is a problem with them?


I thought so too - it was a message on my machine. I called them back and cancelled the order. FYI, it will take 3 weeks for a refund of my $299.99 - I'm not happy. I'm no fan of cable, but I will have to see what they are offering.


----------



## DrJHilty (Feb 8, 2006)

Replaced a 411 with a 622 today. The installation went smoothly and I've had 0 issues with this system. The 411/211 still has bugs that need to be fixed. After having a HD-DVR with Adelphia cable and then going to the 411, I was frustrated not being able to record/pause tv. The 622 is a great leap up from the SA explorer 8810HD box I had with Adelphia. I love the user interface and overall quality. My signal qualitys are: 110= 69%, 119=95%, 129=68%. I was worried about the 110 and 129 signals, but no dropouts yet. 

Some installation timing:
Download software update= 5:50. Install software update: 4:20. 
Overall I felt the installation went fairly quickly. 

FYI: Switching between 2 channels using the SWAP function was nearly incredibly quick, compared to typical changing channels using the recall button. 

I love this system and plan on using it for several years.


----------

